

What is Pharma's Sales Savior? - zinnaglism
http://www.medcrunch.net/pharmas-sales-savior/

======
flarg
Wait, I know this one ... because I was there, 'kicking' sales reps out of
hospitals, helping senior physicians mandate formulary prescribing, helping
juniors stick to the local, national formularies.

I was also there with pharma companies, helping them to implement systems to
record networks of influence, identify key opinion leaders to target. Helping
them to use IT to near-shore sales teams.

Long time ago, but it seems to have moved like custard since then - pharma
sales is pointless because clinicians are overwhelmed with government
prescribing guidelines and internet based forms of communication from
colleagues and KOLs.

Nowadays only drug advancement, hands-on experience from colleagues and
clinical evidence should count.

At the most I guess there should be a social n.... - wait - I think I'll build
that myself ...

